

Life At A Startup (part 2) - emmett
http://abstractnonsense.com/life-at-a-startup-2/

======
anurag100
The OP only mentions the below in passing, but I thought it was one of the
more interesting parts:

"A former coworker offered me a job as CTO at a startup he'd left justin.tv to
found. That seemed like just the kind of thing I was looking for, but after
nearly a year it was clear it hadn't worked out."

I'd be curious to hear more about what happened. If somebody were to offer you
a similar opportunity again today, what characteristics would you look for in
that person (and company), and how would you test them?

------
mladenkovacevic
After watching hours of digital drawing and painting videos on Youtube, and
watching notch code the other day on Twitch, I can definitely agree this is an
interesting vertical to explore.

------
zachbeane
Take some more time off for Lisp hacking!

~~~
abstractbill
Hah! As it happens, I had just started experimenting with designing a new Lisp
dialect when I got Emmett's email! It was working out pretty well, and I was
having a lot of fun, but I think the world needs livestreamed creativity more
than it needs yet another Lisp :)

